# Atlas th54 Backgear issues



## Strtspdlx (Feb 13, 2015)

Let me begin by saying that I'm not a machinist nor do I have any useful knowledge on the subject. Onto the problem. I tried to engage Backgear on my machine to see if it worked and such no luck. I had to loosen the set screw on the v-pulleys and now it works. Does that sound correct?  Next if I'm allowing the machine to free spin the back gear engage my lever rotates toward the back of the machine and disengages. It is rotating the same direction the back war rotates when engaged. If I get into a decent cut it'll stay put. Otherwise it'll constantly disengage. What should I be looking at? Is there some kind of "lock" mechanism for the back gear or is it possible the cam is worn and won't retain enough pressure to stay engaged? I'm not very familiar with these machines and this one needs a lot of loving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 13, 2015)

Did you pull the Bull Gear Dog Pin to the released position? It is visible on the Front face of the bull gear. Do you have a manual for the lathe? Exploded views and manuals are available here and other sites.
Pierre


----------



## Strtspdlx (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry I don't understand exactly were the bull gear dog pin is? Is that the pin in the headstock pulley. Maybe 7/16 diameter half inch or inch long has a flat spot in it to real ease bull gear from v pulleys? And no manuals at all tried a quick look around and found nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdhknives (Feb 13, 2015)

If you are referring to the 'set screw in the v pulley' at the 4 groove pulley in the headstock, you need to read the sticky about spindle damage and oiling.  That is not a set screw but many treat it as such.  If engaging the back gears locked up the spindle until you loosened that screw, read the sticky on this forum.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...rning-for-new-Atlas-or-Atlas-Craftsman-owners

My back gears stay engaged just fine...never heard of them popping out and I don't feel any detent or such to lock them in place.  Are you getting the lever fully forward and down to fully engage the gears?


----------



## Strtspdlx (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh wow. It was locked down like a set screw so I just assumed it was a set screw. Thanks for that link you possibly saved me from a lot of  troubles. And yes I have the lever full forward and engaged. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I believe that to be fully engaged right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strtspdlx (Feb 13, 2015)

Well I put oil in the v-pulley oil access and tried it and to my surprise it's extremely quite now and I couldn't get the Backgear to disengage on its own. So for now I'll call it fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

